# Perth : Software Engineer



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Looking to move back to Perth in the new year (I'm an Aussie by birth)

I've a degree and 11+ years programming exp in the UK.

What advice can people offer regarding the IT industry in Perth and what can I do to make it easier to get a job once I land?

Cheers,
B


----------



## amberjoe (Dec 13, 2010)

Bibbs said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to move back to Perth in the new year (I'm an Aussie by birth)
> 
> ...


Oh for sure you will get a job where ever you like you have 11+ years of experience as a software engineer, that's enough.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

amberjoe said:


> Oh for sure you will get a job where ever you like you have 11+ years of experience as a software engineer, that's enough.


Cheers for the reply Anberjoe, I know I've a bit of experience but a lot is "who you know, not what you know".

I'm trying to get ideas (or even better, contacts) to help me once I'm there in the new year.

Being an Aussie will help, but having no Australian jobs on my CV (and having a strong southern UK accent) can be a massive disadvantage.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

C'mon Bibbs, Poms are not hated that much in Australia.  You may struggle at the beginning and money may not be as good as in UK (especially if you worked on contracts which are usually really well paid in Europe) but you will be just fine.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Dexter said:


> C'mon Bibbs, Poms are not hated that much in Australia.  You may struggle at the beginning and money may not be as good as in UK (especially if you worked on contracts which are usually really well paid in Europe) but you will be just fine.


Ha ha, very true. Most my mates out there are poms, and they are all doing rather well (and sound a LOT more Aussie than me).

Never got into contracting, couldn't justify the extra hours commuting. Managed to be "comfortable" in the Thames Valley area, and if I can have the same std of living in Perth, I'll be laughing.

I am tempted to start contracting from the start in Perth though.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

Bibbs said:


> I am tempted to start contracting from the start in Perth though.


Hi Bibbs, I have a similar situation - developer in London but already a contractor. Wondering what my situation will be out there. For instance getting a mortgage, which historically has been difficult for contractors in the UK - easier? or even harder? in Australia.

Anyways if you turn up anything interesting in your research, appreciate if you could post it back here


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

iain said:


> Hi Bibbs, I have a similar situation - developer in London but already a contractor. Wondering what my situation will be out there. For instance getting a mortgage, which historically has been difficult for contractors in the UK - easier? or even harder? in Australia.
> 
> Anyways if you turn up anything interesting in your research, appreciate if you could post it back here


Hi Iain,

No worries (I'm on 3/4 forums to get a variety of views - I'll update them all). I'm in a slightly different position, as I'm Australian (been in the UK 20 years though). But I've always had permi roles in the Thames Valley.

I'll not be looking at mortgages for a while and my citizenship should help me a bit. There must be a way round it though. Not sure if it's self-cert though (look at the problems that caused).

Good luck!


----------



## job.capital (Feb 9, 2011)

Bibbs said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to move back to Perth in the new year (I'm an Aussie by birth)
> 
> ...


Hi B, did you make it over here to Perth in the end? I'm relatively involved in the industry.....let me know if you still need some advice


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

job.capital said:


> Hi B, did you make it over here to Perth in the end? I'm relatively involved in the industry.....let me know if you still need some advice


23rd of March the wheels will touch down. 
Slight delay in house sale, but flights now booked.

I've picked up a few contacts of recruitment people, had some replies (and some have blanked me).

Just trying to make a work transition as swift as possible.

Thanks for the offer, what is it that you do?


----------



## job.capital (Feb 9, 2011)

Bibbs said:


> 23rd of March the wheels will touch down.
> Slight delay in house sale, but flights now booked.
> 
> I've picked up a few contacts of recruitment people, had some replies (and some have blanked me).
> ...


We sit in between recruitment agencies - we have a network of 30 we communicate with regularly. My business provides salary packaging services to working holiday makers, people living away from home etc. I myself run an ICT focused networking group on Linkedin - largest in Perth.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

job.capital said:


> We sit in between recruitment agencies - we have a network of 30 we communicate with regularly. My business provides salary packaging services to working holiday makers, people living away from home etc. I myself run an ICT focused networking group on Linkedin - largest in Perth.


Brilliant.

Hows the market looking now? I know it's a lot smaller that over East, but Perth is where I will be.

What do you think the chances of me finding something without Perth (or even Australian) exp?

Will have a hunt for you on Linked In, if you let me have some details.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Just to update this. I'm now in Perth, and I have a developer job.

My background was 10+ years in development and maintenance, across a broad range of environments and applications. "Jack or all trades" as such.

I spent the first week meeting agencies and filling in their forms.
I spent the second week chasing agencies.
I spent the third week doing the ground work myself via Seek.com.au.
I spent the fourth week in interviews (4 at one company, 3 at another).
I spent the fifth week deciding between the two above and chasing agencies.
I started the sixth week.

So now I'm a .NET programmer (with a bit of SQL thrown in) for a Multinational. Not an exact match with my job history, but they seemed to like me.

Notes : Agencies are not that good (like the UK). Companies seem to like you to apply in person and be available for interviews the next day.

Contracting is popular. You will need to setup your own company (hard for a non-citizen I believe) or go through an umbrella company.

Good spoken English is a bonus. I was almost offered jobs on the spot as I was confident and could explain technical details easily - something that is often missing from a lot of IT applicants here apparently.

The pay is good. Even better when you compare it to the current exchange rate.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the insider info! and, congratulations


----------

